# threaded inserts for jigs



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Found 25 for $6.97 at Lowes in the windows department. They were in the Hurricane Supply dept.( Of course not all of you have this dept.) these were 1/4-20 brass. I thought they were a good buy for the $$$.


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes! A very good price!

McFeeleys has them for $12.35 + $1.00 shipping.

Yep… I don't think we have that dept in our stores…


----------



## PRGDesigns (Jan 25, 2012)

Do you happen to have the SKU number? That might help someone locate them in another Lowes' department, for the rest of us w/o a hurricane supply department. Thanks.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Good call PRGDesigns. Thanks.


----------



## Kickback (Mar 9, 2011)

I got an assorted box of nice brass inserts at HF the other day. Wasn't looking for them but saw them in the hardware section and they were pretty inexpensive. They don't look to be the normal junky stuff you find at the Harbor very nicely machined. I think they were less than $10.00 if memory serves.

http://www.harborfreight.com/36-piece-brass-threaded-inserts-67553.html


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Nice find. The same thing on amazon is $10+ for a 25 pack (EZ-Lok brand).


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

157462
6 39902 00129 9
"Bertha" Hurricane Hardware


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

A search for "157462 Bertha" on the Lowe's website brought them up, but not available in my area. Darn.


----------



## KevinH (Dec 23, 2007)

I found similar inserts at our local Fastenal store, but not at that low price. I don't go there often, but they have a lot of specialty fasteners that the big box stores don't carry. Their personnel know their products and will take the time to track down the odd set screw or what have you, even if they only sell you one.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

I just recently bough a pack of these at Lowes so I could use them on a new display I have built. I especially like the very flat and wide heads on them. Good value.


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Howie, this helps a lot.
They are available at my Lowes and will save me a ton.
I think I'll stock up on a few bags to keep on hand.
(This price beats the hell out of what I was paying at my Woodcraft!)
Thanks again.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Check out McMaster Carr#. They have just about any sort of hardware, fastener, or material known to man. They also give good service and are easy to do business with.

http://www.mcmaster.com/#


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*I too struck out at Lowes…*

Maybe you could give us *your ZIP code.*.. then, if the Ship, we might be able to get it OK??


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

*OK, here's a good deal…* NOT as good as the Lowe's deal… *but GOOD!*

I have done business with them before… they are good!
*
1/4-20 Brass Finsert Threaded Insert

*
*Price: $0.33* @ 25 =* $8.25*
Brand: E-Z LOK

*Finserts* prevent splintering, splitting and thread pullout.

*1.* Drill a .328 hole.(21/64)

*2. * Press Finsert into place.

*3. * Insert expands/locks as fastener is threaded into place.


----------



## KenBee (Mar 9, 2011)

I use threaded inserts in golf balls that serve as knobs on my jigs. I drill a hole in the golf ball and secure the threaded insert in the golf ball with J-B Weld. I get the golf balls from the flea market dirt cheap and the inserts I don't remember what I paid for them. I am guilty of not paying attention to what I pay for hardware because if I need it I buy it and most of the time I buy something that catches my eye even if I don't have a use for it at the moment. There is a monster flea market where I live and I go to it just for the sole purpose of buying hardware and tools. I bought over a hundred brass toilet bolts to use as T-Track bolts for $1.00 a few weeks ago. Yes I said one dollar. A few months ago I bought a Porter-Cable 895 Router Kit for $70.00 because the router was dead. The plunge base had never been on the motor and the complete kit looked brand new including the case. I ran across a wiring diagram to by-pass the speed control so I rewired it and it worked just fine except it ran wide open with no soft start. I bought a speed controller from Harbor Freight and I now have a router in my table that I can adjust the height, lock/unlock the motor, change bits and set the speed all above the table. I don't know of a $200.00 plus Router Table Lift that can do all that. Another good find although it isn't woodworking related was a $400.00 Harley Davidson Motorcycle helmet for $50.00.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

KenBee, you are lucky to have such good finds at the fleas. Where I live is either Chinese junk or people that way overprice their stuff. Even on Craigslist the prices are ridiculous(great if you can get them I guess)


----------



## Sanmatisse (Mar 15, 2012)

KenBee, genius idea using golf balls for knobs. I am sure I will work that into one of my upcoming projects.


----------



## yank (Feb 1, 2007)

I have a mason jar full of those from my fathers stash. I have used them with great success in some things I have done in the shop, jigs etc.


----------



## NiteWalker (May 7, 2011)

Just a heads up guys; after having a bit of trouble getting the brass 6-32 inserts I use in some of the harder woods, I switched to the zinc hex inserts marketed for soft woods, but had no problems installing them in soft and hard woods using a hand driver too. They glided right in hard maple, cherry and walnut.
Plus, they're a lot cheaper than the brass ones. For a pack of 100 8-32 inserts I paid just over $9. Reid supply has them very cheap as well if you want to buy in bulk.

Here's the amazon links for the bigger sizes suited for jigs:
1/4-20
5/16-18


----------



## BrettUK (Oct 6, 2014)

Very good, where did you get these from? I am currently getting my threaded brass inserts from Fastening Solutions UK.

I need some new suppliers, it's not that these guys are bad I just need some cheaper ones!


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I found them at my local Lowes store for $5.51. (Gulfport, Ms).


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

why would you buy a hurricane,when you can find them in the wild? lol


----------

